# Hey Google, who is Jesus?



## lynnie (Aug 8, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=457252634689610&id=412136865867854

Worth a couple minutes to watch this one. 

I guess they have programmers working hard to engineer this faked ignorance.


----------

